# Installierte spiele weg



## needit (4. Juli 2013)

Ich hab keine Ahnung wie ich es beschreiben soll, deswegen dieser wage Titel.

Folgendes Problem: Ich wollte Gta 4 zocken, ging net Spiel war weg. Da wo ich es hin installiert habe, ist es auch noch. Auch spielbar über die Verknüpfung halt. Aber auch COH 2, CS go, Total war Shogun und noch nen paar, sind nicht mehr über Steam spielbar. Bedeutet, dass ich Spiele wie CS go nicht mehr online zocken kann, da ich das Spiel außerhalb von Steam gestartet habe. Wie bekomme ich das wieder hin ist die Frage? Ich hab mehrer Partitionen. Also manche Spiele sind auf anderen Festplatten. Daran liegt es aber nicht. 

Ach ja: GTA 4 Episodes ist trotzdem drauf geblieben. 

Neuinstallieren kommt eig nicht in Frage, die Spielstände sind mir zu wichtig.

Grüße needit


----------



## Shona (4. Juli 2013)

Sorry ich kapier es irgendwie nicht was dein problem ist 



> Aber auch COH 2, CS go, Total war Shogun und noch nen paar, sind nicht mehr über Steam spielbar.


Was heisst das genau?
Sind sie nicht mehr in der bibliothek?



> Bedeutet, dass ich Spiele wie CS go nicht mehr online zocken kann, da ich das Spiel außerhalb von Steam gestartet habe.


Ahja also gecracked? Da das Spiel ohne Steam nicht spielbar ist, somit auch kein Support....



> Ich hab mehrer Partitionen. Also manche Spiele sind auf anderen Festplatten. Daran liegt es aber nicht.


Sicher?
Wie hast du die Spiele auf die anderen Partitionen installiert?
Hast du diese erst vor kurzen installiert und es über Steam gemacht oder per mklink?


----------



## Combi (4. Juli 2013)

kannste das mal deutlich und mit satzzeichen,absätzen,so erklären,das man weis was du meinst?!
also du hast es nicht auf ne andere hdd verschoben,weil dann hättest du von steam bescheid bekommen was zu tun ist.
also,leg los...


----------



## needit (4. Juli 2013)

Mein gott.

Nicht mehr über Steam spielbar bedeutet: "das Spiel wird in der Bibliothek als "nicht installiert" angzeigt.. aka müsste ich es erst installieren"

"Ahja also gecracked? Da das Spiel ohne Steam nicht spielbar ist, somit auch kein Support...."

es gab mal eine zeit, da gab es in jedem Spieleordner eine .exe (hoffe du weißt was das ist) und darüber wurden die Spiele gestartet.
Mit meiner Aussage, dass ich das Spiel "außerhalb von Steam" gestartet habe, beziehe ich mich auf die Meldung von Steam, dass das Spiel nicht über den "Spiele" button gestartet wurde, und es deswegen mir nicht erlaubt sei auf vac-geschützen Server zu spielen.

Was ich versäumt habe zu sagen: die Spiele sind ALLE noch da. Auch noch in der Bibliothek. Nur eben nicht installiert (meint jedenfalls steam).

Die spiele hab ich über Steam auf den anderen Partitionen installiert. Total war ist seit ewigkeiten drauf. CS go auch. COH 2 erst seit 2 wochen^^. GTA so was in der mitte.


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (4. Juli 2013)

Mach einfach mal bei den Spielen die nicht in Steam erscheinen ein "Spieledaten auf Fehler überprüfen". Dann müssten sie wieder in Steam angezeigt werden. Ich meine das Problem hatte ich auch mal.

EDIT//
Kommando zurück, geht ja gar nich seh ich grad. Ich forsche mal nach.

EDIT2//
Sind denn die Verzeichnisse mit den Spielen noch in den Client-Einstellungen als Library angegeben? Eigentlich scannt ja Steam die Verzeichnisse beim Start. Mal Steam neu gestartet?


----------



## needit (4. Juli 2013)

Hm. Bei CSGO hab ich es jetzt gelöst indem ich einfach das Spiel nochmal in das gleiche Verzeichnis installiert habe. Dann wurden komischerweise nochmal so 90 mb geladen und dann das spiel erkannt^^

wie meinst du das mit


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (4. Juli 2013)

Mit was?


----------



## needit (5. Juli 2013)

gar nicht zuende geschrieben^^

Sind denn die Verzeichnisse mit den Spielen noch in den Client-Einstellungen als Library angegeben?

das hier


----------



## needit (5. Juli 2013)

So  nochmal:
-ein paar meiner Spiele sind nicht mehr spielbar, da sie von Steam als "nicht installiert" angezeigt werden. Das sind sie allerdings immer noch im entsprechenden Verzeichnis.
-Ich habe ein Teil meiner Spiele auf anderen Festplatten installiert. Das tat ich mithilfe von Steam. Dennoch sind unterschiedliche Spiele betroffen. Es hängt dementsprechend nicht davon ab auf welcher Festplatte die Spiele sich befinden
-Ich habe jetzt von Steam diesen Link bekommen, werde das gleich mal austesten: https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=8794-YPHV-2033&l=German


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (5. Juli 2013)

Ja probier das mal.

Kopiere mal spaßeshalber ein Spiel das nicht als installiert angezeigt wird in das Standard-Spieleverzeichnis von Steam und starte den Client mal neu.


----------



## Shona (5. Juli 2013)

needit schrieb:


> es gab mal eine zeit, da gab es in jedem Spieleordner eine .exe (hoffe du weißt was das ist) und darüber wurden die Spiele gestartet.
> Mit meiner Aussage, dass ich das Spiel "außerhalb von Steam" gestartet habe, beziehe ich mich auf die Meldung von Steam, dass das Spiel nicht über den "Spiele" button gestartet wurde, und es deswegen mir nicht erlaubt sei auf vac-geschützen Server zu spielen.


Aha wenn ich das richtig verstehe hälst du mich für dumm? 
Weil ich eine Frau bin oder liegt es daran das ich mehr Ahnung habe als du mit Steam und das was du schreibst der größte Müll ist den ich je gelesen habe?


----------



## needit (5. Juli 2013)

@shona:

Sry, ich wusste nicht, dass du ne Frau bist.
Aber ich fand deine Interpretation von "außerhalb von Steam gestartet" als "gecracked" doch sehr gewagt.

Deine Antwort kam mir doch sehr aggressiv rüber und deine neue Antwort ist dies aufjedenfall. Insoweit sind wir ja jetzt quitt.

Natürlich gebe ich zu, dass meine Beschreibung des Problems etwas ungeordnet rüberkam. 

Du darfst natürlich deinen gewaltigen Erfahrungsreichtum mit Steam gerne teilen. 

grüße needit

ach ja:
Problem ist größtenteils gelöst. Ich hab die Spiele einfach nochmal in das gleiche Verzeichnis installiert. Wurden dann auch erkannt. (Als Meldung bekommt man statt: ...wird vorbereitet, was mit: bestehende Dateien werden durchsucht. Mit GTA 4 hab ich es noch nicht versucht. Hab da Dateien verändert und hoffe, dass diese nicht als solche erkannt werden und gelöscht werden)

Danke nochmal für die Hilfe 

edit 2: BaDGirl... ich sehe es gerade 
immer wieder schön, dass es auch Frauen gibt, die sich für das Thema interessieren


----------



## Shona (5. Juli 2013)

needit schrieb:


> @shona:
> 
> Sry, ich wusste nicht, dass du ne Frau bist.
> Aber ich fand deine Interpretation von "außerhalb von Steam gestartet" als "gecracked" doch sehr gewagt.
> ...


 Klar ist meine Antwort agressiv so wie du mich angefahren hast! Außerdem steht auch schon in der Sigantur ein Satz der darauf schliessen lässt das ich nicht männlich bin 

Und ich bleibe auch bei meiner ersten Aussage, den es ist absolut nicht möglich irgend eine CS ohne Steam zu starten und ich spiele es seit 1.6 (damals sogar in der ESL). Sobald man das versucht und Steam nicht läuft wird Steam gestartet. Es gibt nur eine Möglichkeit eines der CS ohne Steam zu starten und das ist nunmal die "Cracked"-Version. Wenn du meinst das es geht dann bitte auch den Beweis liefern und nicht einfach nur schreiben das es geht, weil hier gibt es weitaus mehr denen eigentlich klar sein sollte das es nicht geht.



needit schrieb:


> Mit GTA 4 hab ich es noch nicht versucht. Hab da Dateien verändert und  hoffe, dass diese nicht als solche erkannt werden und gelöscht werden)


Werden sie und es werden die Original Dateien wiederhergestellt.



needit schrieb:


> immer wieder schön, dass es auch Frauen gibt, die sich für das Thema interessieren


 Klar interessiere ich mich dafür irgendwer muss die Server updaten bei uns oder sonstige wartungen machen da die Männer es nicht hin kriegen und am ende gar nicht mehr geht. Außerdem beschäftige ich mich seit vielen Jahren damit


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (5. Juli 2013)

needit schrieb:


> Sry, ich wusste nicht, dass du ne Frau bist.


 Und mit Männern darf man das? 
Gleichberechtigung für alle 

Und CS ohne Steam geht nicht, kann ich bezeugen.


----------



## needit (6. Juli 2013)

Außerhalb von Steam starten bedeutet doch nicht ohne steam meine freunde^^.

Ich habe die Verknüpfung des Spiels in dem Verzeichnis benutzt, somit habe ich das Spiel ohne die mithilfe von Steam gemacht. Und meine Formulierung kam eher von der Meldung, die mir Steam dann angezeigt hat. Werd ich mal die Tage nen Screenshot von hochladen.

@frontliner: versteh ich jetzt nicht ganz?


----------



## Shona (7. Juli 2013)

needit schrieb:


> Ich habe die Verknüpfung des Spiels in dem Verzeichnis benutzt, somit habe ich das Spiel ohne die mithilfe von Steam gemacht.


Ich vermute mal du meinst eine Desktopverknüpfung dann sollte man das auch so schreiben und nicht "Außerhalb von Steam", weil für mich ist außerhalb dann nicht legal oder ein Spiel das als Retail nicht über Steam aktivierbar ist.

Es ist auch klar das wenn das Spiel in Steam als nicht installiert angezeigt wird das dann die Verknüpfung nicht mehr geht den diese werden bei Steam so steam://rungameid/appiddesspiel gestartet.
Auch wenn du das Spiel neu installierst funktionieren die nicht mehr richtig man muss sie löschen und neu anlegen


----------



## needit (7. Juli 2013)

Shona schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal du meinst eine Desktopverknüpfung dann sollte man das auch so schreiben und nicht "Außerhalb von Steam", weil für mich ist außerhalb dann nicht legal oder ein Spiel das als Retail nicht über Steam aktivierbar ist.
> 
> Es ist auch klar das wenn das Spiel in Steam als nicht installiert angezeigt wird das dann die Verknüpfung nicht mehr geht den diese werden bei Steam so steam://rungameid/appiddesspiel gestartet.
> Auch wenn du das Spiel neu installierst funktionieren die nicht mehr richtig man muss sie löschen und neu anlegen


 
Ich meine nicht Desktopverknüfungen. Ich meine die jeweilige exe-datei in dem Spieleverzeichnis. Im Falle von CS:go wäre das dann: csgo.exe.


----------



## Shona (7. Juli 2013)

needit schrieb:


> Ich meine nicht Desktopverknüfungen. Ich meine die jeweilige exe-datei in dem Spieleverzeichnis. Im Falle von CS:go wäre das dann: csgo.exe.


 Wieso schreibst du dann "Ich habe die Verknüpfung des Spiels in dem Verzeichnis benutzt" das ist keine Verknüpfung das ist eine "executable" deshalb auch .exe und damit kannst du das Spiel nicht starten. die spiele werden so gestartet wie ich es geschrieben habe.

Deshalb bekommt du auch fehler...Man kann nur bei nicht Valve und nicht Steamworks spielen die .exe nutzen wie z. B. Arma 2 oder Hitman 2: silent Assassin oder Anno 1404

Kompakt kann man sagen alle Spiele die man als Retail nicht aktivieren kann somit alle die nicht in dieser https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=7480-WUSF-3601&l=german Liste stehen (Wobei Batman Arkham City ein Fehler ist, da es keine Retail Keys gibt die man bei Steam aktivieren kann außer vll DLC's)


----------



## Isrian (9. Juli 2013)

needit schrieb:


> Hm. Bei CSGO hab ich es jetzt gelöst indem ich einfach das Spiel nochmal in das gleiche Verzeichnis installiert habe. Dann wurden komischerweise nochmal so 90 mb geladen und dann das spiel erkannt^^



Dann wird diese Lösung auch mit den anderen Spielen gehen, die bei dir "verschwunden" sind. Verstehe nicht, warum daraus jetzt so ein riesen Problem gemacht wird.


----------



## needit (9. Juli 2013)

Isrian schrieb:


> Dann wird diese Lösung auch mit den anderen Spielen gehen, die bei dir "verschwunden" sind. Verstehe nicht, warum daraus jetzt so ein riesen Problem gemacht wird.



3/4 der Diskussion ging ja schon nicht mehr darum


----------

